# carpometacarpal boss dorsum



## abevan (Oct 2, 2008)

has anyone ever heard of this i am looking for a diagnosis code for it and procedure code for excision of it???


----------



## mbort (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds like it may be something along the lines of a partial excision of the carpometacarpal.  Look at the lay description and compare with your documentation.


----------



## annr420 (Oct 4, 2008)

*CMC Boss Dorsum*

The carpometacarpal boss is "a bone prominence involving the carpometacarpal joints of the index and long fingers". Apparently trauma to the dorsum can cause lesions which can also result in some deformity. Perhaps you should be looking at excising a lesion from the CMC joint? I hope this helps....


----------



## baycoder1 (Oct 5, 2008)

The CMC "Boss" is an Os Styloideum--an extra carpal bone base of third metacarpal.  I would use 756.9 for diagnosis and 25210 for procedure(Carpectomy).  Hope this helps


----------

